# DARPA chips in on Terahertz research



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The next frontier for solid-state electronics, the Terahertz boundary, has come a little closer with DARPA announcing a receiver operating at 850 GHz.
> 
> Currently, receiving and decoding THz signals requires a frequency down-conversion on the way, because nobodys produced chips that can operate at such high frequencies. Down-conversion, however, limits the operating power of the receiver, and sets an unwanted floor under its signal-to-noise ratio  and adds to the footprint of the receiver.
> 
> In this announcement, DARPA says its closing in on the THz range, producing a solid state receiver operating at 850 GHz (0.85 THz).


More


----------

